# Isb Next Meet



## barls (8/5/07)

aye as well. so whos up for the next meeting at my place


----------



## Barramundi (9/5/07)

im in for a meet at yours BARLS....


----------



## Stuster (9/5/07)

barls said:


> aye as well. so whos up for the next meeting at my place



:super: 

I'm in.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (9/5/07)

Sounding stupid, wheres Denistone?


----------



## barls (9/5/07)

its ryde eastwood area mr AMARILLO


----------



## floppinab (10/5/07)

If I,.....er.....um....... might be so bold to suggest a day where I might actually be able to come this time. Any Sunday in June anyone........


----------



## Stuster (10/5/07)

Sounds good to me, gav.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (10/5/07)

I vote Sat's....


----------



## Barramundi (10/5/07)

sundays work for me , only seems fair to try and accomodate those that are frequently missing out due to saturday commitments ..... i guess it all comes down to the guy who is hosting it i suppose , so whats it gonna be barls ???

perhaps a new thread needs to be started on the topic ???


----------



## DJR (10/5/07)

Merging posts...


----------



## Barramundi (10/5/07)

thought the name of the topic had changed 

good work DJR...


----------



## floppinab (10/5/07)

Barramundi said:


> sundays work for me , only seems fair to try and accomodate those that are frequently missing out due to saturday commitments .....



Thanks Neddy, but that said the world does not revolve around my good self  so of course I will bow to the will of the bloody majority!!!!!

In any case I've done SFA brewing in the last 4 months anyway and don't have a hell of a lot to bring 

That said I thought I might add I now have a functioning stir plate!!!!


----------



## Barramundi (10/5/07)

its about participation Gav not providing for the masses ...


----------



## crozdog (10/5/07)

I'm in.

Barls, is it right that there is an amarillo drought in Denistone at present. :lol: h34r: 

Gav - just grab a few little creatures or something else nice.


----------



## Barramundi (10/5/07)

crozdog said:


> Barls, is it right that there is an amarillo drought in Denistone at present. :lol: h34r:




just call mr amarillo !!!


----------



## DrewCarey82 (11/5/07)

I am going to be copping that for so long woe is me


----------



## barls (11/5/07)

ll have a look at work in the next week or so and see when im on duty so we will have to swing it around then im looking at early june, as for saturday or sunday doesnt worry me ether but im going to have to defer to my lovely gf


----------



## Barramundi (11/5/07)

Barls , is the meet gonna be a brew day or just a meet, greet, drink and eat ?


----------



## Aviary (11/5/07)

Hi all, 

I'm new to the ISB mailing list but it would be great to come to the next meeting and meet the rest of you.

I'll try not to ask too many dumb questions, but no guarantees. 

David.


----------



## barls (11/5/07)

a meet, drink and eat


----------



## redbeard (11/5/07)

Welcome Aviary, hope u like teh amarillo 

u got a bbq barls ?


----------



## oldbugman (11/5/07)

redbeard said:


> Welcome Aviary, hope u like teh amarillo
> 
> u got a bbq barls ?



or your own set of white/pink gum boots.


----------



## DJR (12/5/07)

Gumboots and Amarillo, of course, are optional 

Barls - you have 2 options - the 3rd or the 10th of June, what do you reckon


----------



## barls (12/5/07)

i got a bbq so thats all good. hmmmm ill get back to you later this arvo


----------



## Barramundi (12/5/07)

Welcome Avairy ....

either the 3rd or 10th works for me at this stage ...
public holiday is on the 11th so maybe the 10th is the better option ,,,


----------



## redbeard (12/5/07)

Im away on the 10th ...


----------



## barls (12/5/07)

so am i so the 3rd is looking really good at this stage ill have to sort out work but ill check back on here on friday after i get back from this course. hows the 3rd for the rest.


----------



## Barramundi (12/5/07)

3rds ok by me at this stage of things


----------



## Stuster (12/5/07)

3rd is good for me.


----------



## Aviary (13/5/07)

Stuster said:


> 3rd is good for me.



I'm also good for the 3rd. 

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## floppinab (14/5/07)

3rd is all good good good


----------



## DrewCarey82 (14/5/07)

Wont be able to make this one as can only do Sat meets, Sunday is day with missus, so have to catch up with ya's on the next sat meet.


----------



## Barramundi (14/5/07)

why not just swap days with the missus and make her saturday or just be a man and tell her your going ....


----------



## redbeard (14/5/07)

Come on Drew, Sun is the new Amarillo day !


----------



## DrewCarey82 (15/5/07)

A ) My missus normally works Sunday, I am sure her work wouldnt appreciate her changing it for a brewday.
B ) I like to relax on Sundays before work without happening to bus it or train it somewhere and back.
C ) I like to watch the footy and I'd miss 2-3 games on the Sunday depending on the schedule, and none on a Saturday.

Normally I wouldnt bother naming my reasons but I resent that "be man and tell her your comming", comment.

I never stated I expected it to be changed just my reasons for not comming.


----------



## mikem108 (15/5/07)

.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (15/5/07)

LOL @ Mike.


----------



## Barramundi (15/5/07)

DrewCarey82 said:


> A ) My missus normally works Sunday, I am sure her work wouldnt appreciate her changing it for a brewday.
> B ) I like to relax on Sundays before work without happening to bus it or train it somewhere and back.
> C ) I like to watch the footy and I'd miss 2-3 games on the Sunday depending on the schedule, and none on a Saturday.
> 
> ...





you should know me better than to think i was trying to offend you with that comment Ben...


----------



## oldbugman (15/5/07)

mikem108 said:


> .




I seem to recall you legging it back to your car pretty quick smart the other week when I offered you beers.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (16/5/07)

Barramundi said:


> you should know me better than to think i was trying to offend you with that comment Ben...



I know man and I apologise, just got abused and had my parentage called into question over a dishwasher lol, so I was a tad annoyed.

I dont mind being sworn at its part of my job but my parentage that was harsh.

I totally retract my comments.


----------



## mikem108 (16/5/07)

Hey Luke, I know the feeling thats why I posted that smiley, however Sundays are sacred as far as that couplesy stuff goes




I'd always rather be 


However I think the fact that my car was blocking your driveway and some knucklehead was beeping his horn had something to do with the speed of my movements


----------



## oldbugman (16/5/07)

Well it looks like saturdays might become my non brew days and sunday is going to become my day or worship in the brewery.


----------



## floppinab (16/5/07)

Am I the cause of all this........  

You should all be at Church anyway....... :blink:


----------



## Barramundi (16/5/07)

floppinab said:


> Am I the cause of all this........
> 
> You should all be at Church anyway....... :blink:




you what ???

has the good lady wife finally made you see the light Gav ??


----------



## redbeard (16/5/07)

My church has 3 tiers Gav  My sabbath day is flexible - sat & / or sun


----------



## floppinab (18/5/07)

redbeard said:


> My church has 3 tiers Gav  My sabbath day is flexible - sat & / or sun



 <--------- And these two are singing the hymns!!!! Gold mate Gold!!!

And no Neddy, she's actually been backing off on a lot of that stuff, we still worship at the Church of the Holy Sherrin though!!!!!


----------



## DJR (19/5/07)

I can't make the 3rd, if it is going to be on on that date i'll pass some beers for tasting to Stuart (i know he didn't want to miss out on my Wee Heavy and Golden Strong, which is already done+dusted)


----------



## floppinab (21/5/07)

OK,
Seeings I've got sweet FA of any of my own brews to bring, I'll put the call out for any suggestions for any weird and wonderful commercial brews anyone would like to sample and I'll pick a couple up to bring along.

BTW, For those that wanted Hop Rhizome's our orders have gone in. They'll be invoiced closer to delivery time (sometime in July) and we should have them in around the same time.


----------



## mikem108 (22/5/07)

floppinab said:


> OK,
> Seeings I've got sweet FA of any of my own brews to bring, I'll put the call out for any suggestions for any weird and wonderful commercial brews anyone would like to sample and I'll pick a couple up to bring along.



How about some Stones Arrogant Bastard


----------



## floppinab (22/5/07)

mikem108 said:


> How about some Stones Arrogant Bastard



erm, might be a little hard to get hold of Mike.......

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=209494

You could've told me this prior to spending the last half an hour trying to find a local supplier   

No more requests from you thanks :lol:


----------



## Stuster (22/5/07)

How about a Duvel since that's what we made (more or less) last meet. And then just the next 9 things that take your fancy in the imported/micro beer aisle. :lol:


----------



## mikem108 (22/5/07)

I know its hard to get hold of, you obviously saw my attempts. 
Always worth trying! You might have had a mate on his way back from the US or something....

Should have said "locally available"


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (22/5/07)

Should be able to make the 3rd. 

I am always a few brews behind, but I might finally have something worth drinking to present this time. Added 6 litres of dark DME to the 15 litres of I had of the Golden Ale (remember? - Christmas meet) to help expand volume and lift the OG a bit more. Added 1/2 oz of Kent Goldings for flavour and a little for aroma. I misjudged the weather and fermented with Ben's 00/036 mixed strain yeast at 22-24 degrees C. However, it came out very clean and is something like a flavoursome bitter, or almost a red beer.

I need to ferment the Tripel next. Any suggestions for yeast that no one has done yet?


----------



## Stuster (22/5/07)

For a different Belgian you could try WLP530/3787. For something different, how about a kolsch yeast?


----------



## DJR (22/5/07)

Kolsch might not have enough alcohol tolerance

I'd go some S33 or T58 for something different - would be interesting to see how the dry strains go on a Tripel

Whatever really - just not Duvel or Scottish yeast i think because that's what's been used so far?


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (22/5/07)

Stuster said:


> For a different Belgian you could try WLP530/3787. For something different, how about a kolsch yeast?



That would be interesting - what flavour do you think the Kolsch would add? I am leaning towards a belgian, and will add some demerara sugar.


----------



## Stuster (22/5/07)

You could be right, Ben, though if there was a yeast cake of it I'd guess it'd get through it. I was thinking it might produce something like an Imperial Kolsch. Clean, slightly toasted malt from the Vienna, Kolsch yeast notes. Anyway, I think a Belgian is best. 530 is the classic Tripel yeast so that would give us an alternative version. There's already nearly 15% sugar in there, so be careful about adding much more.


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (22/5/07)

Didn't realise there was already sugar in it. Does anyone out there have some 530 dregs I can culture up? Otherwise I will put my order in now for some.


----------



## Barramundi (22/5/07)

will check the fridge downstairs shortly for some 530 i dont think there is any but ya never know ....


----------



## barls (28/5/07)

hey guys ok so whos in for sunday im all good with work now and ive got a bottle of murrays in the fridge waiting


----------



## Stuster (28/5/07)

I'm in. :super: :chug:


----------



## redbeard (28/5/07)

Im also attending. what time ? byo meat or we doing pizza / burgers / ??? perhaps pm the address ?


----------



## barls (29/5/07)

ok start at 12 byo meat we can always just chuck some money in and walk down to the chicken shop for salads if we must. as for the address i think ill email it out in the isb mailing list


----------



## barls (29/5/07)

email sent


----------



## Barramundi (30/5/07)

barls , i didnt get the email..... im in, cya there ... (somewhere)


----------



## barls (30/5/07)

is there anyone else who didnt get the email i got it at my work address but if people didnt get the email ill resend it


----------



## DJR (30/5/07)

Barls, the list had to be remade so not everyone on the list will have got it, but the usual suspects should have.


----------



## barls (30/5/07)

its cool let me know if anyone else missed out one it and i can pm them the address


----------



## oldbugman (2/6/07)

ohh I missed out.

thought I resigned up for the mailing list.


----------



## Stuster (2/6/07)

Email forwarded to you, OBM.


----------



## barls (2/6/07)

see you all tomorrow just come straight down the drive and give me a yell boys ill be around


----------



## Stuster (4/6/07)

Thanks to barls for being a great host. How many hosts would provide a bottle of Murrays Anniversary Ale! We also had some Aventinus Weizen Eisbock and La Chouffe thanks to redbeard. Those who didn't come missed out big time. Hope to see a few more next time, but a good day none the less. :super: :chug:


----------



## redbeard (4/6/07)

Great beers, great bbq & great company ! thanks Barls








The pliers were for part of the failed Patio Heater fixing attempt. :blink: 

The outstanding question is why Gavin wasnt allowed out to play ? h34r:


----------



## floppinab (4/6/07)

redbeard said:


> The outstanding question is why Gavin wasnt allowed out to play ? h34r:



Just saw this after pooring out a sob story to Stu as he emailed me earlier, you really don't wanna hear it suffice to say, events continue to conspire to keep me away from you guys....... maybe one day


----------



## DJR (4/6/07)

We'll just have to video-conference you in Gav - got a video phone?


----------



## floppinab (4/6/07)

Not one that allows you to sample liquid through it


----------



## mikem108 (4/6/07)

Where's the next meet? Gav's? Then he can't miss out


----------



## Barramundi (5/6/07)

mikem108 said:


> Where's the next meet? Gav's? Then he can't miss out




now theres plan Gav , 

great day , thanks Barls for hosting , thanks guys for the great selection of beers , pity more didnt make it but thems the breaks .... nice queit afternoon evening session ...

ps guys next time your not gonna turn up let me know and ill hold the meet at my place sundays numbers were about my level of capacity ....

thanks again barls !!!


----------



## barls (8/6/07)

not a problem boys i quite enjoyed the arvo as well and it wasnt too hard going to sea the next day. ive only got one question ive got 2 long necks in my little beer fridge and i have no idea what they are? can some one enlighten me please?


----------



## Stuster (8/6/07)

Not the bounced PET one, is it?


----------



## barls (8/6/07)

no these are clear glass


----------



## Barramundi (19/6/07)

be careful of those barls theyre my chili beer, you were a bit 'scared' to try them on the day , give them to you chili lovin mates if you dont want them , but be careful when opening them as the chili has had a strange reaction over time and the beer is very excitable on opening ,best opened and let to flow into a jug if possible to avoid beer everywhere....


----------



## barls (19/6/07)

not a problem mate i think ive got just the person for them


----------

